# Meet Samantha!



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Finally found that pesky camera cable, so now I can show off my baby. 

Samantha is a rescue from the SPCA, and she's been with my boyfriend and I for about two weeks now. Having never owned a cat, only dogs, I was expecting a more, "I am cat. I do what I want when I want.", attitude from her. Was I ever wrong. She's one of the sweetest animals I've ever met, always wanting to be in your lap, following us around the house like a shadow, and having "conversations" with us (she's incredibly vocal!). When the boyfriend and I sit down on the couch to watch TV, she jumps in right between us and maneuvers herself so that a part of her body is touching each of ours (purring loudly the whole time of course!). She loves having her chin scratched, and she will flip over onto her back completely for belly and leg rubs. We just love her!

Anyways on to the pictures...hope you enjoy!

Sammy and her $5.00 pet bed, which was supposed to be temporary, but she LOVES it. She's a pretty cheap kitty...her favorite toys are ice cubes! :roll:









Sammy up-close and lounging.









"Hey Mommy, if I look real cute do you think I could get seconds on dinner?"









The Sammy smile!


----------



## Gizmokitty (Nov 10, 2009)

She is so adorable! I love her green eyes and black nose.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Awww, what a cutie! I love your description of her. I know what you mean about misconceptions before getting your first cat. I thought they were aloof and uninvolved too, until I got one finally and realized they're practically Velcro. They're really not aloof at all. They may want to get away and sleep somewhere sometimes, but who doesn't?


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Gizmo - Thanks! The black nose and green eyes got me too. She's just so expressive!

October - Thanks for the kind reply. I can definitely say that owning a cat has really opened my eyes to how social and loving they can really be. I actually just got home and she greeted me at the door with a big "meow!" and is now happily curled up in my lap purring. I couldn't be happier!


----------



## antigone21 (Jul 7, 2010)

I agree - the green eyes and the black nose make her adorable! How old is she?


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

antigone21 said:


> I agree - the green eyes and the black nose make her adorable! How old is she?


Thanks antigone! The shelter said she's just over a year, but my vet said she might be a little older than that. Sammy's having a full dental cleaning and some bloodwork done in October to make sure she's healthy, and they said they could possibly narrow it down a bit from there. She weighs about 10 lbs.


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Aug 28, 2008)

What a pretty kitty! Aw! She looks like a sweetie!


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

Sooo cute! She doesn't look very happy in pic #1 though. She is kind of doing "weird ears" as if she is annoyed. 

a cat?? annoyed??? noooo.... can't be


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks all for the nice comments! I'll be sure to pass them on to Sammy (like she doesn't get told that she's cute enough around home as it is, ha!).



CuteNCraze86 said:


> Sooo cute! She doesn't look very happy in pic #1 though. She is kind of doing "weird ears" as if she is annoyed.
> 
> a cat?? annoyed??? noooo.... can't be


Haha, yeah...she likes to ruin pictures for me by giving me the "annoyed look", moving, or putting her butt in my face just as I snap the picture. :roll:


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

:heart She's really cute


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

She's adorable~ especially that nose


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks guys! 

My boyfriend took this adorable picture of Samantha sleeping in my lap, and I just had to share.


----------



## paperbacknovel (Jun 9, 2010)

So cute!!

Haha, this threat shares a title with that American Girl book...


----------



## StormChaser (Aug 3, 2010)

Awe, so cute! In that one pic it looks like her tail is 2ft long!!! lol


----------



## lizaloo152 (Aug 18, 2010)

She looks gorgeous!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I am so glad that you found the camera cable so that you could show off your little girl. She looks so content sleeping on your lap.


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

What an adorable baby. I think that if I met her, she'd have no trouble liking me.


----------



## ardubs (Jul 21, 2010)

She is so adorable! Her tail looks so very long in the picture of her next to her dish!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

a cutie paw-tootie


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks all for the lovely comments about my baby!

I just love that pic where her tail looks extra long...trick of the camera I suppose.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Few new (from this past week) photos of Sammy to share. 

Not the clearest, but this is her most common facial expression. She cracks me up. XD She's also showing off her pretty pink harness and her new gold star ID tag.









Later that day at PetCo! Sammy walks so well on her leash, she's like a little dog...the employees just love her there. 









Cat Grass. Sammy loves the stuff!


----------



## koobe (Nov 8, 2009)

Aww...that is too cute. She looks like she really like her pink outfit.


----------

